# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  قال شيخ الإسلام: فإن مِنَ النَّاس مَنْ لَو جُنَّ لَكَانَ خيرًا لَهُ

## محمد طه شعبان

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
((فإن مِنَ النَّاس مَنْ لَو جُنَّ لَكَانَ خيرًا لَهُ؛ فَإِنَّهُ يرْتَفع عَنهُ التَّكْلِيف، وبالعقل يَقع فِي الْكفْر والفسوق والعصيان))اهـ.

----------

